
Corporate volunteerism: Not the why, but how (for companies large and small) - esullivan
https://csrtech.org
======
esullivan
Hey HN!

I'm Emma Sullivan, Co-Founder & CEO of UK social enterprise Prospela.com.

Last year, I was one of 150 British citizens awarded a research fellowship to
investigate inspiring practices abroad and return with innovative ideas to
benefit people across the UK.

I travelled some 11,000 miles across the US & Canada as part of the Churchill
Fellowship, to explore best practice and the use of tech in helping a wider
range of businesses engage in corporate volunteerism.

Having met some 60+ leading corporates, high-growth start-ups, SMEs and
thought-leaders (such as the UN and WEF), the result comes in the form of ten
Benchmarks defining strong corporate volunteerism execution which are
applicable to companies of varying sizes (established, high-growth and SME).
My aim now is to support companies in strong volunteering delivery in the
education world specifically, through my start-up Prospela.

I encourage you to explore the CSRtech Benchmarks in detail alongside my other
findings at CSRtech.org.

Get in touch - would love to hear your thoughts!

